# Would you booster a 3 year old



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

I mean in a pinch with the other choice being not going anywhere at all. Say you are without your carseat and the only option is a booster seat.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Nope. Not a 3 yr old.

I'd stay home.

-Angela


----------



## textbookcase (May 31, 2007)

How much does the 3 year old weigh? I have boostered my 40 lb 3.75 year old, but I wouldn't if they were much under 40 lbs.


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Nope. Not a 3 yr old.

I'd stay home.

-Angela









:


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

My DS is 42lbs, 41inches tall.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2007)

I guess it depends on how big the child is and if they are able/willing to sit properly. I probably wouldn't do it for a small 3 year old, or one who wouldn't sit up properly. My kids did but they knew to sit up tall with the seatbelt in the right place and they were both big - 40 pounds and 40 inches at age 3.

If you are not confident that the child would sit up with the seat belt positioned properly, or they are not tall enough I wouldn't do it. I would also only do it in a high back booster which is designed for smaller kids.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

I did it once when dd was barely 3. But it was a car service to the airport in a different city, so the only other option was missing our flight. So I buckled her up the best I could and told the driver to please go slow.

But I think I'm going to buy a booster for dd when we go on a plane trip next month. DS car seat and hers seem too much to schlepp. But she'll be 2 weeks shy of 4 and I think her height and weight will be fine. I was actually going to ask about backless versus folding styles.

Given your son's size, I think it'd be okay in a pinch.

And Alegna, I swear I don't mean to be following you around (and disagreeing no less!) Sorry! We seem to be on the same threads lately.


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

Problem solved. I will just go out and get another harnessed seat and put it in my closet. LOL.


----------



## tofumama (Jan 20, 2004)

I think it depends on the size of the kiddo. My 3yo ds is still in a regular carseat but his siblings were in conversion and/or boosters by the time they were 3.5 depending on what car we were in. My youngest is a runt though so its not a matter of how well he can sit, its a matter of how safe he would be with a seatbelt/booster. IMO he is too tiny to be protected by a seatbelt. 40+ pounds and inches? to me would be ok with one of those conversion seats. My 3yo is only 26lbs.


----------



## hakeber (Aug 3, 2005)

My kid is a meter tall and 18 kilos. He won't be three until March and he has been in a booster since we got to the UK.

We have also used a booster in a pinch for my 2 and 1/2 year old niece, who usually still rides in a car seat.

I don't think it has ANYTHING to do with age. It has to do with their size AND their ability to sit up properly in a seat with a real seat belt.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hakeber* 
My kid is a meter tall and 18 kilos. He won't be three until March and he has been in a booster since we got to the UK.

We have also used a booster in a pinch for my 2 and 1/2 year old niece, who usually still rides in a car seat.

I don't think it has ANYTHING to do with age. It has to do with their size AND their ability to sit up properly in a seat with a real seat belt.

You yourself said it has to do w/ how they sit, maturity comes w/ age. I don't know a single 2yo who can sit properly in a booster (and very few are the 40# min) w/out someone next to them to keep them in their seat. It also has to do w/ bone strength and physiological development. By 6 a child has a fully developed and fused spine and pelvis along w/ other pelvic development that helps keep the lap belt on the hips and off the stomach. That's why while 4 is the reccomended MINIMUM, 6 is a better minimum.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

No, I can't think of a single reason I would put my ds (4 years 4 months) in a booster. I would rather stay home. However, I don't see this scenario ever coming into play since I have a carseat in my car for him and, well, I always have my car. So.... not likely to happen in my scenario. DS is in a Regent and has plenty of years to grow. He's 37ish pounds and 42ish inches at 4 years and 4 months.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I have been debating this with my newly four year old. Not that I have any intention of boostering her, we have HWH seats in every vehicle she rides in, but would I? In an emergency, yes. I would. For an urgent situation, yes, still would. She is 4 and 38lbs. For a trip to the park, nope. She could just stay home.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ilovemyavery* 
In an emergency, yes. I would. For an urgent situation, yes, still would.

IMO an emergency is a whole different ball game...

-Angela


----------



## tofumama (Jan 20, 2004)

Just out of curiosity...what are you all putting your kids in? My dd is just shy of 5 and 35ish pounds and is in what I am assuming you all are calling a booster seat. She has been in it since she was 4ish. (don't remmeber when exactly wwe switched her) Are your kids in 'regular' over the head carseats? My dd would not fit in one! I guess I just cant picture it.


----------



## ayme371 (Jan 5, 2005)

I have been wondering about this and do not think I would. Ds is 3 yrs 11 months and 42inches and 42 lbs but quite the wiggler. I have a wizard that goes to 65lbs as a 5 pt harness. I plan to get the regent for other cars that he rides in. They have seats that convert to boosters at 45 lbs but I do not feel comfortable that he will say put. In an extreme emergency I might put him in a booster but definately not on a regular basis or if if was not truly necessary. Just not worth the risk.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tofumama* 
Just out of curiosity...what are you all putting your kids in? My dd is just shy of 5 and 35ish pounds and is in what I am assuming you all are calling a booster seat. She has been in it since she was 4ish. (don't remmeber when exactly wwe switched her) Are your kids in 'regular' over the head carseats? My dd would not fit in one! I guess I just cant picture it.

Not sure what you mean by over the head carseats. At that age I would probably have dd in a regent which is a harnessed seat.

My dd is 3.5 and still rear facing in a britax boulevard.

-Angela


----------



## ayme371 (Jan 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tofumama* 
Just out of curiosity...what are you all putting your kids in? My dd is just shy of 5 and 35ish pounds and is in what I am assuming you all are calling a booster seat. She has been in it since she was 4ish. (don't remmeber when exactly wwe switched her) Are your kids in 'regular' over the head carseats? My dd would not fit in one! I guess I just cant picture it.

Ds is in a 5 point harness. It is not over the head, just a typical 5 point harness. I plan to keep him in one as long as possible as he is a kiddo that is in constant motion and I would not feel comfortable otherwise.


----------



## tofumama (Jan 20, 2004)

Over the head meaning the kind with the plastic part that usually buckles between their legs.

I guess I am lucky that my kids are really well behaved in the car...no wigglers here







I have my 6.5yo son and just-about 5yo dd both in boosters so the seatbelt falls on them better. We have a built in carseat with the 5 point harnes straps but I think it said 30lb minimum which is why I don't use it with my peanut.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

My son is 4 and I wouldn't put him in a booster. 5 point harness or we stay home. Fortunately we live within walking distance of nearly anything I would ever need or want.


----------



## burke-a-bee (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm so confused by this whole thread.
My DS is almost 5 and he's been in a backless booster for awhile now. What is the weight rec...40 #? Honestly if I waited until he was 40# he might be 10yo. He's very thin ( 32 #...5 pounds heavier than his 2yo sister) and tall. Once he rode in his sisters car seat and it looked so strange. He looked too old and long for it. Maybe someone can clarify.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Well, at 32 pounds my kids would still be RF. I recommend that all kids be rear-facing until the limits of their seat, and then harnessed until the limits of their seat. I would not consider a booster until at least 4 years old and 40 pounds, but I would not feel comfortable with a child riding in one full-time until around 6yrs, or until there are no harnessed options.


----------



## burke-a-bee (Jan 8, 2005)

RF...rear facing????? Where do his legs go under his chin? He is the same height as my 6yo.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Well, at 32 pounds my kids would still be RF. I recommend that all kids be rear-facing until the limits of their seat, and then harnessed until the limits of their seat. I would not consider a booster until at least 4 years old and 40 pounds, but I would not feel comfortable with a child riding in one full-time until around 6yrs, or until there are no harnessed options.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes, RF is rear facing. They cross their legs


----------



## burke-a-bee (Jan 8, 2005)

Um er...then why do backless boosters say 30 pounds +? (I just checked..I have 6 backless boosters.)


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

As a general course of action - no. Mine were in Britax Wizards at that age.

Where are you going?

How far is it from home?

Is it a time urgent situation or something just for fun?


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burke-a-bee* 
I'm so confused by this whole thread.
My DS is almost 5 and he's been in a backless booster for awhile now. What is the weight rec...40 #? Honestly if I waited until he was 40# he might be 10yo. He's very thin ( 32 #...5 pounds heavier than his 2yo sister) and tall. Once he rode in his sisters car seat and it looked so strange. He looked too old and long for it. Maybe someone can clarify.

My four year old is in this car seat, and I anticipate he will be for another year at least. http://www.amazon.com/Britax-Maratho.../dp/B000F1QL20


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

I would. I havbe a 2.5 yr old. One day, I had a firend drive us to the drop in clinic. We were in a a hurry and the firend said there was already a car seat in the car. He put her in, (he knows how to strap her in-He's strapped her into her car seat several times, so I wans't worried). Part way there, I look back to see hpw sh'es doing, and it turns out, she's in a booster, not a harnessed seat. She did fit fine, was sitting up well, not wiggling, belt positioned fine. I was surpirsed.

No, I haven't switched her to a booster yet. I'm hoping she'll fit in the spare harnessed seat I have til she is 4, and in her m,ain car seat til 5-6.

She is a big 2.5, btw, but I know that isn't the entire reason for a harnessed seat.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tofumama* 
Over the head meaning the kind with the plastic part that usually buckles between their legs.

Oh, I think all overhead sheild seats have been discontinued- they're really quite dangerous.

IMO I would not be comfortable with a 35lb child in just a seatbelt and booster.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burke-a-bee* 
I'm so confused by this whole thread.
My DS is almost 5 and he's been in a backless booster for awhile now. What is the weight rec...40 #? Honestly if I waited until he was 40# he might be 10yo. He's very thin ( 32 #...5 pounds heavier than his 2yo sister) and tall. Once he rode in his sisters car seat and it looked so strange. He looked too old and long for it. Maybe someone can clarify.

At that age/size I would without a doubt have him harnessed. A backless booster is not enough protection for a child of that age and size IMHO.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Well, at 32 pounds my kids would still be RF. I recommend that all kids be rear-facing until the limits of their seat, and then harnessed until the limits of their seat. I would not consider a booster until at least 4 years old and 40 pounds, but I would not feel comfortable with a child riding in one full-time until around 6yrs, or until there are no harnessed options.









:










-Angela


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burke-a-bee* 
Um er...then why do backless boosters say 30 pounds +? (I just checked..I have 6 backless boosters.)

Because that is the minimum weight you can use the boosters with children who have gotten too tall for the car seat (as determined by where their head comes to on the seat back, NOT on how long their legs are). You'll be a billion times better off buying a taller car seat than buying a backless booster if your child is only 30 lbs.

Remember, switching your child from rear-facing to front-facing isn't a milestone--it's a downgrade. Switching your child from a 5-point harness to a booster seat isn't a milestone--it's a downgrade. Switching your child from a booster to an adult seatbelt isn't a milestone--it's a downgrade. Every.single.one of those transitions means your child is more likely to die in a car crash.

http://www.aap.org/family/carseatguide.htm has information that everyone who might ever have a child in their car needs to read.

(Note that "can ride rear-facing" does not mean should ride rear-facing. If you've got a car seat that says your child should only face rear-facing until their legs don't touch the back of the seat--you need to destroy that seat and get a new one since it's too old to provide effective protection in a crash.)

If you've still got doubts about RF verses FF, watch this:





(Oh, and if you're worried about the legs looking "squished" think about how kids usually sit--they curl their legs up. Having their legs dangling out in front of them is both uncomfortable and can cut off circulation.)


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burke-a-bee* 
Um er...then why do backless boosters say 30 pounds +? (I just checked..I have 6 backless boosters.)

Because they can sell them. Just because it's legal, sadly does not mean it's safe.

-Angela


----------



## burke-a-bee (Jan 8, 2005)

I clicked on someone's link in their sig here: (http://www.usa.safekids.org/skbu/cps/toddlers.html). Should I follow this one because it says over 1yo and 20 pounds forward facing.?
But someone recommended my 5yo be rear facing.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burke-a-bee* 
I clicked on someone's link in their sig here: (http://www.usa.safekids.org/skbu/cps/toddlers.html). Should I follow this one because it says over 1yo and 20 pounds forward facing.?
But someone recommended my 5yo be rear facing.

that is the MINIMUM recommendation.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burke-a-bee* 
I clicked on someone's link in their sig here: (http://www.usa.safekids.org/skbu/cps/toddlers.html). Should I follow this one because it says over 1yo and 20 pounds forward facing.?
But someone recommended my 5yo be rear facing.

That site is misleading and phrases the recommendations very poorly. The reason that "Over 1 year and Over 20 pounds" is emphasized is that some misguided people think that turning forward facing is something to be happy about and will turn 15 pound one year olds "It's his first birthday!" and 20 pound 8 month olds "She's finally big enough!"

There are threads stickied to the top of this forum that have this information and any Google search about "using carseats" "carseat safety" and the like will produce dozens of websites with this information.

If you've got a 5 year old who can still ride rear facing (under the weight limit of the seat, head an inch below the hard frame of the seat) then if you worship a deity you should be offering thanks to that deity in whatever manner is most appropriate to your religion for the blessing the deity has bestowed upon you.

Having to stop RF is a reason to cry.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
That site is misleading and phrases the recommendations very poorly. The reason that "Over 1 year and Over 20 pounds" is emphasized is that some misguided people think that turning forward facing is something to be happy about and will turn 15 pound one year olds "It's his first birthday!" and 20 pound 8 month olds "She's finally big enough!"

There are threads stickied to the top of this forum that have this information and any Google search about "using carseats" "carseat safety" and the like will produce dozens of websites with this information.

If you've got a 5 year old who can still ride rear facing (under the weight limit of the seat, head an inch below the hard frame of the seat) then if you worship a deity you should be offering thanks to that deity in whatever manner is most appropriate to your religion for the blessing the deity has bestowed upon you.

Having to stop RF is a reason to cry.

Yes, this. Thank you.


----------



## burke-a-bee (Jan 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Yes, this. Thank you.

Oh yes it was from your Sig.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burke-a-bee* 
Oh yes it was from your Sig.

The link in her sig is not the link you posted.

From her sig link (bolding mine):

Quote:

Use a rear-facing car seat to *at least* age 1 and 20 lbs. *Use your rear-facing car seat longer if the seat has higher weight and height limits.*


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burke-a-bee* 
Oh yes it was from your Sig.

Yes, the exact quote from my sig says:

Quote:

Use a rear-facing car seat to at least age 1 and 20 lbs. Use your rear-facing car seat longer if the seat has higher weight and height limits
ETA: thanks Sapphire, we cross-posted


----------



## joensally (Jun 19, 2006)

The youtube above is a good explanation of the benefits of rear versus forward facing.

This youtube shows 2 dummies - one in a 5pt and one in a booster. Watch the range of motion within the seatbelt, and watch the reduced range of motion in the 5pt behind.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2kO8...eature=related

This video is interesting - look at the range of motion even at 15mph. Why, if a child can be seated in a 5pt based on height and weight, would there be another choice (understanding that the seats can be expensive and circumstances can arise)?

http://www.which.co.uk/reports_and_c...74_74191_9.jsp

I'll repeat what others have said above - the standards typically cited are the minimums, and woefully inadequate. Optimal safety is achieved by keeping them rear-facing in a 5pt harness as long as possible (based on weight and slot height); keeping them in a 5pt harness as long as possible (again, based on weight and slot height); and in a booster as long as possible. My preference is for a backed booster - there may be additional weight in a crash, but I think it keeps the child positioned better more of the time.


----------



## joensally (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 

If you've got a 5 year old who can still ride rear facing (under the weight limit of the seat, head an inch below the hard frame of the seat) then if you worship a deity you should be offering thanks to that deity in whatever manner is most appropriate to your religion for the blessing the deity has bestowed upon you.

Having to stop RF is a reason to cry.

YES, this. I have extremely tall kids and they outgrew the slot heights of all available seats far earlier than I would have liked. When I had to move my DS to a booster at 4 I was very, very unhappy.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

unless it was a life or death emergency i would NEVER put my dd1 in a booster until she were ready, and even at 46inches and 53lbs and 3.5 years old she is NOT ready.
she is in a regent on my and my moms car (both cars have one that doesnt get removed) and i have two Marathons for dd2, so if i need to, i can take those for both dd's if i need to go somewhere with, like, my sister.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joensally* 
The youtube above is a good explanation of the benefits of rear versus forward facing.

This youtube shows 2 dummies - one in a 5pt and one in a booster. Watch the range of motion within the seatbelt, and watch the reduced range of motion in the 5pt behind.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2kO8...eature=related
.









: From the videos connected to that video, this:




is why I will call the cops on anyone who looks like their child isn't in a car seat. (Notice how the unrestrained dummy went through the front passenger seat space? Yeah, that's the kid killing mom or dad as they get killed themselves.)


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joensally* 
http://www.which.co.uk/reports_and_c...74_74191_9.jsp

Wow, really shows how much better it is to have the car seat in the middle of the back seat if you can. Even the good seats were taking a beating from the side of the car.


----------



## joensally (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Wow, really shows how much better it is to have the car seat in the middle of the back seat if you can. Even the good seats were taking a beating from the side of the car.

Yes. But then also think about having multiple kids in the back seat and the limbs in motion.

I'm waiting for that new Monterey (I think that's what it's called) to come out and have a look at it. It looks like it may contain the child more.

(I'm in Canada, so our options are more limited).


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joensally* 
I'm in Canada, so our options are more limited.









At least your government actually tests the seats instead of just spot-checking the manufacturers.

Hey, maybe they'll decide to let you guys use the Swiss findings and the seats they've developed? Then you could RF to like 6 years! (Just a happy thought for you as you go to bed.)


----------



## tofumama (Jan 20, 2004)

Gee, I remember when I was a kid and we didn't even use car seats! I don't even think we used seatbelts...

When were the 'shield' seats banned? That is all I have and all I have ever used with my kids. They aren't 5pt. seats either. I tried to get my seats checked by the police at the safety fair last year but the line was horrendous. I gess I should have waited as they gave out new seats to anyone whose seats were not up to snuff.

What about those seat belt adjuster thingy's they sell at One Step Ahead that makes an adullt seat belt more child friendly? Are those an acceptable thing?


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

OHS seats are still in production and do fit a niche for those who can't use a 5pt harness correctly or chooses not to. They are limited in use as they shouldn't be used for small babies and can't be used over 40# and height wise I'm guessing most would get to only about age 3 in them.

Crash test of a low back booster: http://www.oeamtc.at/netautor/html_s...g_P3_vorne.mpg
high backed booster: http://www.oeamtc.at/netautor/html_s...i_P3_vorne.mpg
high backed w/ SIP: http://www.oeamtc.at/netautor/html_s...ordliftpro.mpg

That's why lbb should never be an option as a main seat until after the child has outgrown all hbb, but still needs a booster.

AJ will be 5 in May and is harnessed in a Sunshine Kids Radian 65, I suspect he'll outgrow it right after he turns 6 and then I'm considering the new Graco Nautilus for him.







He rf to 34mos when he hit 34# and got too tall. Evan is 38 mos and still rfing in his seat. He's slated to hit 33# at 5.5yo and will rf till then unless we get a foster baby early next year and then he'll go ffing, but at 4 that's o.k. if needed.







Ilana is 21# at 15 mos and will be rfing as long as possible as well.

Has everyone seen this site? It's all children rfing past 1/20#, including my boys.







http://www.cpsafety.com/articles/RFalbum.aspx Then there's this one w/ kids all harnessed over 40#, including my AJ again.







http://www.cpsafety.com/articles/FFalbum.aspx

Quote:

What about those seat belt adjuster thingy's they sell at One Step Ahead that makes an adullt seat belt more child friendly? Are those an acceptable thing?
No, most of things not only make the lap belt ride up on the stomach (giving the child serious internal injury), there's no way those would ever hold up in a crash. Take a 40# child in a 20mph crash, that child then becomes 800# of force, no little snap or velcro is going to w/stand that kind of pressure in a crash. That's why booster seats are so important and unfortunately about 80% of those who need them, don't use them. Car crashes are still the #1 killer for people 4-34yo. I reccomend kids use booster seats till they just don't fit anymore. Here's a crash test of a 10yo dummy who fits properly in the seatbelt w/out a booster. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntPks...eature=related


----------



## hakeber (Aug 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
You yourself said it has to do w/ how they sit, maturity comes w/ age. I don't know a single 2yo who can sit properly in a booster (and very few are the 40# min) w/out someone next to them to keep them in their seat. It also has to do w/ bone strength and physiological development. By 6 a child has a fully developed and fused spine and pelvis along w/ other pelvic development that helps keep the lap belt on the hips and off the stomach. That's why while 4 is the reccomended MINIMUM, 6 is a better minimum.

Well you haven't met every kid. You definitely haven't met mine. He spent the first 2.5 years of his life in a country where most cars our friend drove didn't even have seatbelts, making our careseat fairly useless...we spent a lot of time walking that first year, but alot of time in taxis and busses. He knows very well how to sit still in a moving vehicle without being fully restrained. It's just a fact of life outside of the modern western world, that a lot of people just have to get used to.

When we got our own car we bought the largest GRACO model on the market there, and when he outgrew this second carseat (being over forty pounds and his shoulders a full inch above the last slot of the straps) just before we got to the UK, we decided to put him in a booster...and that is the POINT of the booster, FWICT, to "keep the lap belt on the hips and off the stomach." It is my opinion that putting a child into a restraint when he is above the maximum height and weight is equally unsafe.

If I felt he was slouchy, or in any way not ready for it, I would of course use my discretion as his mum to get a car seat, but I have no idea where I'd get one big enough for him to fit into. He's a giant toddler, what can I say? I'm 5 foot 9 and his dad is 6 foot, and we're both the shortest people in our immediate families. I guess we should just walk for the next three years until he's SIX? Is that the idea?


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

You do what you have to do. If you don't have seats that harness past 40# where you live, than you have no real choice do you? It doesn't equate to the US where we have plenty of options for seats that harness past 40# and it's safer so why not take advantage of that if possible? Sure, if I had to choose between a booster at 2.5yo or using a seat that the child was too big for, a properly used seat is always better as long as the child could use it properly.


----------



## hakeber (Aug 3, 2005)

That's all I'm saying. If you have no option for greater safety, a booster isn't equatable to a death sentence, ya know?


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hakeber* 
That's all I'm saying. If you have no option for greater safety, a booster isn't equatable to a death sentence, ya know?

Not always, there are cases when children have been killed in boosters just b/c their bodies are not able to w/stand the pressures put on them in a crash when using a seatbelt. Like I said, you do what you have to do w/ your situation, but if there is a safer option, a person should always take that if they can.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I would not booster a 3 yr. old. A child who is 4+ yrs. and 40 lbs., I would on occasion. My 5 yr. old is 45 lbs., 44", and in a 5-pt. harness. My 2 yr. old is 31 lbs., 36" and rear-facing. If my 5 yr. old lost 10 lbs. he'd rear-face too.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hakeber* 
That's all I'm saying. If you have no option for greater safety, a booster isn't equatable to a death sentence, ya know?

Boosters are very safe when used properly. In this case, with a 35 lb 3 year old, it would definitely not be safe.


----------



## kandamom (Jan 2, 2006)

Just want to let folks know that some 2 (yep, two) year olds no longer fit in car seats (even when the manufacturer claims to fit up to a certain height and weight). BOTH my sons are large, tall and wide, and even though it was challenging, we had no choice but to put them in booster seats when they were two. Even the expensive Britax that was supposed to fit larger children was not wide enough for them. We went to a kids specialty store for their knowledgeable salesfolk to fit the boys into a car seat, and the car seat into our van.

Please don't be judgemental. These boys simply didn't fit, and we were willing to spend the $350.00 the larger car seats cost at the time.

By the way, neither boy is particularly heavy, just tall and large-boned. Both boys wore size 6 diapers when they were 6 months old.

Maybe as a society we need to address the fact that children are getting bigger. Our health care provider told us that the height-weight charts are due to be adjusted because they are simply no longer accurate--lots of kids over the 95th percentile.

Yep, there were many times where we had to pull the car over the explain that we couldn't drive until their seat belt was properly over their shoulder, etc. (and one child learned quickly how to undo the seat belt). I have noticed with the second child that more appropriate booster seats are now available for a reasonable price. Hooray!


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kandamom* 
Just want to let folks know that some 2 (yep, two) year olds no longer fit in car seats (even when the manufacturer claims to fit up to a certain height and weight). BOTH my sons are large, tall and wide, and even though it was challenging, we had no choice but to put them in booster seats when they were two. Even the expensive Britax that was supposed to fit larger children was not wide enough for them. We went to a kids specialty store for their knowledgeable salesfolk to fit the boys into a car seat, and the car seat into our van.

Please don't be judgemental. These boys simply didn't fit, and we were willing to spend the $350.00 the larger car seats cost at the time.

By the way, neither boy is particularly heavy, just tall and large-boned. Both boys wore size 6 diapers when they were 6 months old.

Maybe as a society we need to address the fact that children are getting bigger. Our health care provider told us that the height-weight charts are due to be adjusted because they are simply no longer accurate--lots of kids over the 95th percentile.

Yep, there were many times where we had to pull the car over the explain that we couldn't drive until their seat belt was properly over their shoulder, etc. (and one child learned quickly how to undo the seat belt). I have noticed with the second child that more appropriate booster seats are now available for a reasonable price. Hooray!

Your 2 year olds seriously don't fit in the Regent???? The seat that a lot of 8-10 year olds fit in just fine? Wow. Not being judgemental, but you've got some large kids there!


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazydiamond* 
Your 2 year olds seriously don't fit in the Regent???? The seat that a lot of 8-10 year olds fit in just fine? Wow. Not being judgemental, but you've got some large kids there!

I would have to see it to believe it. I've never seen a 2yo that had a longer torso than 20" (the top slots of the Regent) and would be wider than 21" across. If you see the other post about 7yo w/out a booster, you'll see products there that would work to harness a child who wouldn't fit in a seat. I have known parents of 70# 3yos who use the Regent (80# limit) or the Traveller Plus (105# limit) w/ no problems. It's one thing to not be able to afford those seats for your children, but another to say they just wouldn't fit. Thankfully these seats are becoming more mainstream and more readily available when needed.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Yeah that. I'd have to see it to believe it. a 2 yr old not fitting in a regent is beyond what I can imagine.

-Angela


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Well, I have to say that I am hugely embarrased but I want to thank you all for this thread. Maybe I shouldn't admit this but I had my 3 year old in a booster. He's (approx) 41 inches tall and 46-47 lbs and I thought it was appropriate. I'm so upset thinking that he hasn't been safe. We don't go out a lot but still. I don't know if I live in a bubble or what. I guess I probably thought it was the age OR the weight that was the guideline. I don't know. I just now ordered a Graco Nautilus though that I am assuming will fit him.
No flames please. Thanks guys


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWren* 
I just now ordered a Graco Nautilus though that I am assuming will fit him.









:


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 







:

Thanks








So, what should I be looking for in terms of a good fit? The straps should be a certain amount above his shoulders right?
TIA


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWren* 
Thanks








So, what should I be looking for in terms of a good fit? The straps should be a certain amount above his shoulders right?
TIA

Even with or above his shoulders means the straps are at the right height!
My 5 yr. old is about the same weight, and a few inches taller than your son and he fits fine into smaller seats than the Nautilus, so you should be set for a while!


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazydiamond* 
Your 2 year olds seriously don't fit in the Regent???? The seat that a lot of 8-10 year olds fit in just fine? Wow. Not being judgemental, but you've got some large kids there!









Yeah, that. I would have to see it to believe it. My 4 year old is in the Regent with many more years to go. I can't even picture a 2 year old being too big for it. There are twin 1 1/2 year olds in the daycare I work at. They are some hefty kids (each weighs more than my 4 year old does) but they would definately fit in the Regent for years still.


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hottmama* 
Even with or above his shoulders means the straps are at the right height!
My 5 yr. old is about the same weight, and a few inches taller than your son and he fits fine into smaller seats than the Nautilus, so you should be set for a while!


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWren* 
Well, I have to say that I am hugely embarrased but I want to thank you all for this thread. Maybe I shouldn't admit this but I had my 3 year old in a booster. He's (approx) 41 inches tall and 46-47 lbs and I thought it was appropriate. I'm so upset thinking that he hasn't been safe. We don't go out a lot but still. I don't know if I live in a bubble or what. I guess I probably thought it was the age OR the weight that was the guideline. I don't know. I just now ordered a Graco Nautilus though that I am assuming will fit him.
No flames please. Thanks guys









Flames are reserved for those who know better and choose not to do what's safest.







You are one of many who did not know, but now does and chooses to do better. I can openly admit I had my oldest son ffing at 11 mos old.







He went back rfing at 26 mos when I learned better and stayed that way till 34 mos. AJ is 41.5" and is still on the 3rd slot of the Nautilus, he has plenty of growing room left in it!


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

So how big a deal is it really to have a 4 year old in a booster on occassion? I don't own a car and we use public transit everywhere. And we live in a high rise, no garage or patio or extra space. We're in my parents car probably once every other week and other vehicles maybe once every 1 to 2 months. So I'd use the booster probably 8 times a year, maybe once a year for 3-4 days in a row when we visit in-laws.

I've been thinking of leaving DDs car seat in my parents car along with DS' car seat base. And I was thinking I'd do a Compass folding booster seat for dd for the rare times we use a car that is not my parents. A folding booster I might even be able to take in a taxi!

But the take on here seems to be that boosters are dangerous. So I don't know.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Boosters aren't dangerous w/ a child who is old enough to use one, but when you're talking about using the car several times a day, harnessing is going to be safer b/c the chances of getting into a crash are obviously greater. It's maybe 1 day a week when my kids don't use the car, it's usually 3-4 trips a day around town for school and work, swim lessons etc. I just got a booster in the mail today for AJ to use if necessary in MIL's car. She has only taken him like 1x and I think by this summer he'll be fine if she needs to take him to soccer or something, but I wouldn't want him in one full time.


----------



## monique_82420 (May 5, 2007)

What are some good brands of car seats that you can safely harness them in over 40 lbs? As my son is 2 & just about 40 lbs meaning I am going to have to change his Alpha Omega Elite to a booster for it to be safe still. I do not feel he is old enough.
Thanks
Brekka


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

http://www.cpsafety.com/articles/Over40.aspx

These are all of them I think. If you don't need it to rf, I'd look at the Graco Nautilus or the Britax Regent. We have a Sunshine Kids Radian 65, a Britax Marathon, and a Britax Boulevard, all harness to 65#.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

She can't RF him if he's close to 40 lbs! The Nautilus or Regent will last him longer (the Regent will harness forever, the Nautilus for a bit less time but then converts to a HBB and LBB). I also love my SKR65 (though for a 40 lb 2 yo maybe the 80?). And the britaxes are great as well.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
She can't RF him if he's close to 40 lbs! The Nautilus or Regent will last him longer (the Regent will harness forever, the Nautilus for a bit less time but then converts to a HBB and LBB). I also love my SKR65 (though for a 40 lb 2 yo maybe the 80?). And the britaxes are great as well.

I was thinking more along the lines of passing it to another sibling later etc. I know he can't rf at almost 40#, though Sunshine Kids is supposed to be working on a 40# limit.


----------



## jenvh (Jul 15, 2005)

I didn't have a chance to read all the messages, but last Friday we got the Graco Nautilus for my 35lb, 39in DS who will 4 on 3/25. We LOVE LOVE LOVE it. It is worth every penny. He has lots of room to grow (harness to 65lb, 52in) because of not only the higher weight, but the higher harness straps. The Alpha Omega just didn't have high enough harnesses. It's also really easy to assemble, install, and use.

Just an FYI. We too are planning to pass it on (in several years) to new baby due 3/17. By then, DS should be big enough for one of the less expensive backless boosters.

Jen


----------



## jenvh (Jul 15, 2005)

I didn't have a chance to read all the messages, but last Friday we got the Graco Nautilus for my 35lb, 39in DS who will 4 on 3/25. We LOVE LOVE LOVE it. It is worth every penny. He has lots of room to grow (harness to 65lb, 52in) because of not only the higher weight, but the higher harness straps. The Alpha Omega just didn't have high enough harnesses. It's also really easy to assemble, install, and use.

Just an FYI. We too are planning to pass it on (in several years) to new baby due 3/17. By then, DS should be big enough for one of the less expensive backless boosters.

Jen


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Just remember that backless boosters off NO side impact protection and are best used in travel/emergency situations of when a child still needs a booster, but is too tall for all other high backed boosters.


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for the review! I can't wait to get ours.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenvh* 
I didn't have a chance to read all the messages, but last Friday we got the Graco Nautilus for my 35lb, 39in DS who will 4 on 3/25. We LOVE LOVE LOVE it. It is worth every penny. He has lots of room to grow (harness to 65lb, 52in) because of not only the higher weight, but the higher harness straps. The Alpha Omega just didn't have high enough harnesses. It's also really easy to assemble, install, and use.

Just an FYI. We too are planning to pass it on (in several years) to new baby due 3/17. By then, DS should be big enough for one of the less expensive backless boosters.

Jen


----------



## ayme371 (Jan 5, 2005)

Iwas pointed in the direction of this site on another thread where I had a similar question about my 40lb 3yr old. www.kyledavidmiller.org

Check out the site, it has tons of great info, and an extremely sad story I don't think I'll ever forget.

My ds will be in a 5pt harness as long as humanly possible.

I'm currently looking for the best place to get a regent, possibly find a deal since I have to buy two


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

The Feb Britax sale has begun on Albee baby and Baby Universe. You can usually get a Regent for ~$209.


----------



## ayme371 (Jan 5, 2005)

Ok, just found a regent at www.babyuniverse.com for $212 with free shipping.

Now a bit confused, they say it is good to 80lbs as a 5pt harness, but they also describe the seat being good for kids 1-6yrs old. What if he isn't. 80lbs as a 6yr old, I canstill use the seat right? Sorry if I seem a bit dense here, just want to be sure I'm making the best choice


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ayme371* 
Ok, just found a regent at www.babyuniverse.com for $212 with free shipping.

Now a bit confused, they say it is good to 80lbs as a 5pt harness, but they also describe the seat being good for kids 1-6yrs old. What if he isn't. 80lbs as a 6yr old, I canstill use the seat right? Sorry if I seem a bit dense here, just want to be sure I'm making the best choice

You can use it until the child is over 80lbs or their shoulders are higher than the highest strap slots. Many kids will fit in a regent past 6 yrs. Some WELL past 6 yrs.

-Angela


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

nevermind


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ayme371* 
Iwas pointed in the direction of this site on another thread where I had a similar question about my 40lb 3yr old. www.kyledavidmiller.org

Check out the site, it has tons of great info, and an extremely sad story I don't think I'll ever forget.

My ds will be in a 5pt harness as long as humanly possible.

I'm currently looking for the best place to get a regent, possibly find a deal since I have to buy two

Because of that website, my big 4 yo will be able to get out of her booster and into a Regent.


----------



## ayme371 (Jan 5, 2005)

yup, just ordered ds a regent myself


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

BabyCatalog.com has the lowest prices allowable by Britax during the authorized sale and it started today!

Regents and Marathons are $209, free shipping. Monarch boosters are $119. Similar markdowns on Roundabout, Boulevard, Companion, and Decathlon models.

I ordered 2 seats from them last September during the Britax sale and was very pleased.

Major kudos to you mamas who took your kids out of boosters and put them back in 5pt harnesses.









In answer to the OP question- I won't even let my 45lb DD who will be 8 in May ride in a booster regularly. There is no circumstance that I would allow a 3yo in a booster. My 5yo is harnessed full time, and of course so is my almost 3yo. It's just THAT much more dangerous to use a booster with a smaller kiddo.


----------



## boheime (Oct 25, 2005)

All of my kids are in 5 pt. harnesses and will be until they are too tall for the largest carseat available. It isn't just about maturity (which is a large part). Do your kids ever fall asleep in the car? I doubt they are sitting up when they fall asleep.

I find it very difficult to believe a 2 year old couldn't fit in a Regent. I can sit in my son's Regent (which I did indeed do while tightening and installing). It is very wide.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

All of my kids are in 5 pt. harnesses and will be until they are too tall for the largest carseat available. It isn't just about maturity (which is a large part). Do your kids ever fall asleep in the car? I doubt they are sitting up when they fall asleep.

I find it very difficult to believe a 2 year old couldn't fit in a Regent. I can sit in my son's Regent (which I did indeed do while tightening and installing). It is very wide.








:


----------



## water (May 15, 2003)

Yeah, I can sit in a Regent too, and at 66 inches and 150 pounds, I wager I'm bigger than ALL two year-olds









My almost 7 yo is still 5pt harnessed in his Regent...it will go to his sister when she outgrows her Roundabout.


----------



## miasmommy (Feb 4, 2005)

Just wanted to mention Regents are also now on sale at babyage.com

We got our Regent there & my DD loves her pink Madison print!


----------

